# Wisconsin (Sheboygan) Venison Brats



## mossymo (Jul 25, 2015)

Took an assorted bag of frozen peppers and onions and added a little butter and garlic in a disposable pan and on to the grill.













2.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Jul 25, 2015





-----

Then grilled up a few Wisconsin (Sheboygan) venison brats...













3.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Jul 25, 2015





-----

Toasted a few hotdog buns...













4.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Jul 25, 2015





-----

Excellent lunch!













1.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Jul 25, 2015






Thanks for looking!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 25, 2015)

Tasty lookin lunch, that's awesome !  Did you make the brats ?  Just curious as venison brats sound real good !


----------



## mossymo (Jul 25, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Tasty lookin lunch, that's awesome !  Did you make the brats ?  Just curious as venison brats sound real good !




Thanks, and yes we made the brats. For my wife and I sausage making goes on year around!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 25, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 30, 2015)

MM, Looks good !!!!


----------

